

Greek court acquits farmers who shot at 28 Bangladeshi strawberry pickers - korvenadi
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/31/greek-court-acquits-farmers-shot-strawberry-pickers?CMP=fb_gu

======
sp332
It's a bit confusing to keep track of the 4 defendants. Did the ones who
walked free admit to shooting people?

